# Jig for large pocket hole, wine bottle holder



## fateshand (May 1, 2015)

I'm planning to make a set of these wine bottle holders over the weekend. But I can't figure out how to drill the holes cleanly and consistently.

They're probably 1 1/2" - 2" in diameter. I have a Kreg pocket hole jig, but it's made for much smaller drill bit diameters.

Can anyone think of a good way to make a reliable jig for the job?

Here's what the wine holder looks like: 

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/french-wine-bottle-riddling-rack-wall-art/?pkey=e%7Cwine%2Brack%7C10%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C48%7C%7C6&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you have a drill press, or access to one? You could angle the table and use a large forstner bit or even a hole saw if it goes all the way through.

I think it would be difficult by hand, because of the size of the hole and the angle.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Make a template...or two.
Mark where the opening needs to be with template #1.
rough cut it out with a jig saw.
Use the second template that you have made and run a router with a flush trim bit around it.

Your first template can be just a piece of paper or cardboard with the design on and your trace around it. Then make a router template from some 1/2 inch mdf or plywood or whatever you have handy. Make the opening smooth. Sand a lot if necessary to get the desired opening and shape right. Use that template to rout the openings to their final shape.

Sounds like a lot of work to me but I don't know hiw else to do it unless you do the big forstner bit on an angled bed thing. That could get scary.

Good luck.

Post some pics and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If this is simply for holding bottles and not for riddling then do a test for a hole size that holds bottle so it looks good, you may not even have to angle the holes. If you angle the holes tilt drill press table and make sure both work and table fastened securely, use a Forstner bit, have backing under material to allow clearance for bit.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Wine rack*

Fateshand
I recommend using a hole saw to cut these large diameter holes. 
You can use a drill press or a 1/2" drill with the auxiliary handle. 
I would measure several bottle diameters and cut the holes up to 1/4" larger than needed for the largest bottle. 
As previously stated in another post, you may not need to angle your holes. The back will be positioned lower than the front to give you your angle. 
Good luck


----------



## fateshand (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for all of your comments and suggestions. I have decided to try the drill press option. My grandfather has a drill press, so I'm going to give it a shot in the coming weeks.

I wasn't successful drilling by hand, even when trying to create a little jig to help control my motion.

Will follow up with photos if successful!


----------



## fateshand (May 1, 2015)

Also, not angling the holes would be a very simple solution. But I've seen various bottle holders made in this way, and they look cheaper and less attractive to my eye. I've got to try and make the angled hole work.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

fateshand said:


> Also, not angling the holes would be a very simple solution. But I've seen various bottle holders made in this way, and they look cheaper and less attractive to my eye. I've got to try and make the angled hole work.


Fates hand
Once you decide at what angle you want your bottles, you can tilt the table on your drill press to the same angle to drill the holes. 
You will need to secure the wood tightly and run the drill press at a slow speed because the hole saw will start the cut on the high side. 
Feed very slowly. 
Good luck.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

My 5 cents, the link appears to show a 2 to 2 1/2" think board, can't tell whether the holes are cut 45° or the bottle leans out to 45°. 

I have a DP and a bunch of Forstner bits I'd mark all my Ø set the DP table at 45, clamp the board in place then bore the step 1 cuts. Once all step 1 cuts were made I attach my bit extender and set up for the step 2 cuts to depth.


----------

